# Fingernails and health



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm seeking opinions about something I never would have even noticed if it weren't for something my mother has always said.

It may be an old wive's tale, but my mother has always insisted that halfmoons on the nails of your little fingers means you have cancer. I have NO idea if this is true, but now and again I think of it, and with some trepidation, I look at my little fingernails.

Now, always before when I have looked at my fingernails with this in mind, I've had halfmoons on all fingernails (and thumbnails), except for my little fingers (*whew*).

But tonight I looked, and I have no halfmoons at all except for my thumbs. The halfmoons that are normally on those other 3 fingers just aren't there.

This was peculiar, so I googled, and found THIS:

*If the whitish half-moon that is normally present at the base of the nail becomes faded, there may be a problem with the pituitary gland.*

Thoughts?


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

:shocked:

I never paid any attention, but just now checked and all the moons are gone from my fingernails, too, except for the thumbs.

That's weird. :teehee:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://www.drdavidwilliams.com/defaultBlank.aspx?contentID=22218
I think this page does a better job of explaining.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I just checked, I have on all but my little fingers, alot on thumbs, almost a third. Thanks Marc


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Cyngbaeld said:


> http://www.drdavidwilliams.com/defaultBlank.aspx?contentID=22218
> I think this page does a better job of explaining.


That's a good page!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> http://www.drdavidwilliams.com/defaultBlank.aspx?contentID=22218
> I think this page does a better job of explaining.


How interesting. I guess I am okay for now, according to this page. 

Now I am going to be looking at EVERYBODY's fingernails though...


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, that was a very interesting page. Thanks. According to that, I may have iron deficiency, but that is about all.

Whew! LOL!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I've never had the half-moons. I even checked my feet after reading what they were to be sure.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have half moons on all my fingers and toes... otherwise my nails are long and strong. Nails can be indicators of health, but it has to do more with abnormal nail growth, ridges and discoloring.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd always heard you could tell how well the blood is circulating to your hands by pressing down on the fingernail and note how quickly they return to pink color when you release the force, but never heard of the condition of half-moons indicating health problems. Pretty neat.


----------



## Square Peg (Dec 20, 2007)

When I was a kid our family doctor always checked the state of my fingernails when I went in for a check up -- checking for ridges, as was mentioned, or those white flecks you can sometimes get. It all means something. I suppose nowadays they just send you for a blood test.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

I knew a kid with a big head and a moon face, we (creatively) called him Moon. he died when somebody shouted "Isn't that Elvis over there" and he whipped his head around. The weight and momentum broke his neck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

And on the serious side: The below picture is the hand of my Miss Thang. You see that her fingernails are mostly white, with a red rim near the outer edge. Most fingernail studies will tell you that this is an indication of kidney disease, and the further toward the edge the red is, the more advanced the kidney disease is. in this case, its completely true. She has ESRD and is on dialysis. So, that will tell you that there's something to it.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

The doctor checked my fingernails as a kid, I and the tendency to be anemic. Always struck me as odd, now I know why. He would press on them too.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Cyngbaeld said:


> http://www.drdavidwilliams.com/defaultBlank.aspx?contentID=22218
> I think this page does a better job of explaining.


Shucks the page wouldn't open for me.

I read many years ago about the nail ridges occur from some deficiency. Anybody know? 

The capillary refill check is a quick indicator of blood circulation. The pink should quickly return in less than 3 seconds.


----------



## khelzy09 (Feb 9, 2010)

Cyngbaeld said:


> http://www.drdavidwilliams.com/defaultBlank.aspx?contentID=22218
> I think this page does a better job of explaining.


thanks for sharing..it's very informative..
checked my nails and both of my thumbs have half moon and rest is none


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

The page loaded today. Not surprised to read my stomach is the culprit. Longitudinal ridges.
I no doubt have malnutrition problems from absorption issues.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

very interesting...many moose-thanks for the thread and the link. seems like i used to have more 1/2 moons than i do now. they're still obvious on my thumbs. i'd check my toeses but i don't wanna scare the moose and wash my hands....again:gaptooth:


----------

